# Broken lens... worth repair?



## rabman (Nov 3, 2010)

My Sigma 50-500mm f4-6.5 isn't working properly.  I paid $950 for it five years ago.  Repair guy estimated $580 to fix it.  AF works great at 500mm but from 50-499mm, it won't focus/shoot.  

I was thinking about a 300mm f2.8 prime, maybe the time is right.  

Any thoughts and opinions are appreciated.


----------



## Josh220 (Nov 3, 2010)

I would use the opportunity to upgrade. After 5 years your photography would greatly improve with a faster, sharper lens. I am sure your skill level is more than ready for an upgrade. 

The 300mm prime is a HUGE step up from considering whether or not to repair a 50-500. That's a $5800 lens for the VR2. 

Have you considered a 70-200 VR2 with a teleconverter? A 1.7x TC will give you the equivalent of 510mm on a cropped sensor and much cheaper than the 300mm 2.8.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 3, 2010)

You really need to send that to a different repairman for a *reasonable* estimate...


----------



## chito beach (Nov 3, 2010)

Derrel said:


> You really need to send that to a different repairman for a *reasonable* estimate...



X20!  sigma will only charge around 250 to completely go through the Bigma and make it like new.  it is a great lens for the dollar and now out of production. the average used price is still what you paid for yours.  It is highly sought after still.


----------



## dinodan (Nov 3, 2010)

$580 sounds utterly ridiculous!  Get another estimate.


----------



## k10387 (Nov 3, 2010)

dinodan said:


> $580 sounds utterly ridiculous! Get another estimate.


 


$580 ????  You need to check out some other repair shops.  I just got a quote from a place in CA of $285 to completely overhaul my Nikon 80-200mm f/2.8. I think if you check around, you'll find some more reasonable prices.


----------



## j-dogg (Nov 3, 2010)

chito beach said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > You really need to send that to a different repairman for a *reasonable* estimate...
> ...



this.....some lenses are worth fixing and this is one of them. Get another quote.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 3, 2010)

j-dogg said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



I love mine!  

250.95 like I said

online quote from precision photo 

https://www.precisioncamera.com/onecart.php


----------



## rabman (Nov 3, 2010)

chito beach said:


> online quote from precision photo
> 
> https://www.precisioncamera.com/onecart.php




Thanks!   Thanks everyone!


----------

